# M4 Needing Some Work.. Regulation...



## stuart-roberts (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi all,

This is my first post here, so, Hello...

I have a well loved and used M4 that I have had for getting on for 7 years now. I wear it all the time, never take it off.

I have a couple of questions:

1, How difficult is it to replace the Bezel Insert? (as I see that Roy sells replacements) mine is getting very worn now. Are there any instructions on the forum?

2, Can anyone recommend a good service company as my M4 is now loosing 20s per day now? It used to gain about 6-7s per day.

Thanks a lot,

Stuart Roberts.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi I would drop Roy a line sounds like its in need of a service and regulation and it would be woth asking about the bezel replacement :rltb:


----------

